# Problem with memory card.  Need help.



## EricO (Dec 21, 2009)

One of my friends has the following problem.  Any recommendations?
Thanks in advance.

_"So, I have a HUGE problem.  On the ship, we had a DVD made from everyone´s photos.  I added some of mine, and when I took out my card from the card reader and put it in my camera, my camera no longer recognized any of the images.  It said the card was full, but couldn´t read it.  Then, I tried to put the card back in the card reader, and when the computer opened the card, it could no longer read the images that it had read 10 minutes prior earlier.  I am sure that the pictures are still on the card, just need to be recovered.  Where would you suggest that I take the card?"_​


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 21, 2009)

There are several options for data recovery (just Google it).  Some Card manufacturers even have their own recovery software (Sandisk for example).


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm with Mike on it!
Card error, is the reason why I stopped taking out cards and now connect camera via USB cable. My next body will be dual card


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 21, 2009)

> Card error, is the reason why I stopped taking out cards and now connect camera via USB cable. My next body will be dual card


Having a $1000 camera sitting on a desk with a cord hanging from it, is the reason I stopped connecting my camera via USB cable.  Much too easy to accidentally snag the cable and send the camera to the floor.

I've used probably 20 different cards, in and out of my cameras all the time.  No problems (knock on wood).


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 21, 2009)

> Having a $1000 camera sitting on a desk with a cord hanging from it, is the reason I stopped connecting my camera via USB cable. Much too easy to accidentally snag the cable and send the camera to the floor.



I've used probably 20 different cards, in and out of my cameras all the time.  No problems (knock on wood).  
Few months ago, I banged out a small portrait gig. When placed the card into the reader, got an error.
$250 later I got 90% of the images but w/e I made on that job, I ended up spending on recovery. 
Now, I plug it in, 2 mins later unplug and don't worry about damaging the card.
CAN'T WAIT for upgrade time


----------



## Garbz (Dec 22, 2009)

With USB Mini sockets rated at only 500 insertions by their manufacturers I'd much rather plug cards in. Solves other problems too. I have had corrupt images from dodgy cables, my ex had her USB socket die from normal use too, and my sister's point and shoot was just sent back to Olympus because of Mike's fear, she kicked the cable and sent the camera flying across the room.


But all in all each to their own.  Mind you nothing is more irritating than those cheap flimsy external card readers. I think I went through about 4 of those in one year before I bought a decent internal one which is humming along well now.


----------



## Irenka2 (Dec 24, 2009)

There used to be image recovery software floating around but most seem to have gone free to try and only get you one or two images back unless you pay. We keep a copy of on hand just encase and it has almost always worked no matter the type of drive we have thrown at it. 

There is of course a catch, it costs 50 bucks. Also if you have used the flash memory or the drive the image was deleted from there is a chance the "deleted" images were written over by new data making them unrecoverable.


----------



## EricO (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks All, for your advice. My friend took her card in to a pro shop and they were able to resolve the problem but she finally found the solution below.
_I downloaded a free trial of the software from __cardrecovery.com__. Basically, the free trial lets you see if the software works before you buy it so I could see that my pictures were recovered, but I had to buy the software for $36 to save the files._​


----------



## JackAlexander (Jul 26, 2010)

EricO said:


> Thanks All, for your advice. My friend took her card in to a pro shop and they were able to resolve the problem but she finally found the solution below.
> _I downloaded a free trial of the software from __cardrecovery.com__. Basically, the free trial lets you see if the software works before you buy it so I could see that my pictures were recovered, but I had to buy the software for $36 to save the files._​


 
It's good to hear that. Last time I accidentally deleted a lot of my precious photos from my digital Samsung. But thanks to recovery programs I can recover photos easily though it costs me 29 bucks. Anyway, my precious memories are back. Amazing.


----------

